

JavaScript iteration techniques, good technical interview material - KrisJordan
http://www.newmediacampaigns.com/blog/paradigms-of-iteration-in-javascript

======
Drbble
I thought we decided against using brainteaser, gimmicks, and parlor tricks in
code interviews.

